# Underrated or Just Plain Awful?



## Fluffy Marshall (Jun 1, 2017)

I may have improved on my art style over the years, but as an artist, I still feel like I've been critically panned and ignored as always and popularity is almost always low.  I prefer going for a cartoony style like this.









Yes, I draw diaperfur stuff, but that *DOES NOT* mean I wear adult diapers in real life, which I obviously don't.  I'm quite unappreciated as a DL artist (yes, I'm only DL) and many ABDLs seem to ignore and look down upon me because my art style does not impress them.  Not only do I have a cartoony style of my own, I've also been working on fanart on their art style of origin, like these pictures.
















Thus, I have also been working on the Happy Tree Friends style for years.




I know I am my own artist with my own cartoony style and my own fanart interests, but I must ask, am I underrated or do I just suck at drawing?  I still hope my art style does not fall too deep into the uncanny valley.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2017)

Artstyle and quality isn't a problem.

The diapers however, is. It's a very niche market with no that many interested in it.


----------



## Emerald_raven (Jun 1, 2017)

Artstyle is fine . 
Problem is not so much people meets diapers and such intense cartoonish . I`d suggest you or wider range of themes you use in your art , or widen style to more realistic for example .


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Jun 1, 2017)

I like the dragon and the sea llion. I think your art is really great and I'd definitely put you in the underrated category


----------



## psychonautic (Jun 1, 2017)

As others have said, diaperfurs are pretty niche. The art is higher quality than what I usually see tbh. Maybe try making scenes with stories attached to them?


----------



## Fluffy Marshall (Jun 1, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> I like the dragon and the sea llion. I think your art is really great and I'd definitely put you in the underrated category


The "dragon" is Pinecone Cola from Foster's Home for Imaginary friends while the "sea lion" is actually a walrus named Harold from Camp Lazlo.  Both of them tend to be minor/background characters.

Thank you, by the way.


----------



## Tytysi (Jun 2, 2017)

The art style is fine. Very clean, sharp and clear. There's nothing wrong with the quality. You're good at simplistic art from what I see. However, the diaper niche is extremely small. But that's not even the big issue. The big issue that is when someone wants fetish art, they almost never want simplistic. You'd be better off offering "regular" themed commissions with a cartoon style like this. Or, of course, you could try your hand at more complex style if you're determined to specialize in the diaper niche.


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Jun 3, 2017)

I agree with what a lot of what's said here. Your style is very crisp, clean, and vibrant as well. But what I think is sorely missing are backgrounds. Backgrounds (or even props) tell more of a story than placing a bordered colored square around a standing character. I've done a few diaperfur commissions here and there, and yes, they _are_ very niche, but that doesn't mean there isn't money flowing through that corner of the fandom (they have to afford their lifestyle _somehow_). You just need to figure out how to spread more awareness for yourself in and around (but close to) the fandom. Have you tried an advertisement on FA? I'm sure you might have a little bit of luck there.

You might even be able to guest post on well known diaper-related toon sites.

I heard if it exists, there's a Tumblr for it.

Good luck


----------



## GesuGesu (Jun 4, 2017)

It's not bad art, but it doesn't stand out to me.


----------



## pastelpawpads (Jun 4, 2017)

nothing wrong with your skill, it's just all very niche! from subject matter to style, I feel like your geometric cartoony art just doesn't have mass appeal, you know? I personally would prefer something that looks softer and I think a lot of people would agree just from looking at the majority of furry art. maybe you could develop multiple styles, so you can do the stuff you want to do and also bring in more watchers!


----------



## chirchri (Jun 4, 2017)

It's a good artstyle , simply amazing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2017)

Well...it's a good thing I didn't open this thread in public, lol. 

Anyway I think a problem is that you often seem to draw legs as if they project away from the pelvis at 180 degrees; more relaxed poses would appear more natural and create a better sense of form for the pelvis. 

I have uploaded some quick sketched to show how to solve this. 








 
^ corrected


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 5, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Well...it's a good thing I didn't open this thread in public, lol.
> 
> Anyway I think a problem is that you often seem to draw legs as if they project away from the pelvis at 180 degrees; more relaxed poses would appear more natural and create a better sense of form for the pelvis.
> 
> ...


It's possible if you _believe_


----------



## Fluffy Marshall (Jun 7, 2017)

UPDATE: It's still niche and this is because June is Butt Month, but I also draw traditional stuff.








Hope my traditional drawings are about as good as my digital drawings.

Thank you all for your kind words, by the way. ^u^


----------

